# Bolens Husky Tractors Specifications Catalog - 1968



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This shows the new 770 added to the line up and some more attachments for the 1250 now in it's second year.

front cover


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 3 (770)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 4


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 5


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 6 (1250 with white wheels and "hydrostatic" added to hood decal)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 7


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 8


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 9


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 10


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 11


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

rear cover


----------

